# Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## Axcyer (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Es ist jetzt nicht so verwunderlich dass der Durchfluss so drastisch ansteigt. Immerhin wird die Querschnittsfläche mehr als verdoppelt von 8mm auf 12mm Durchmesser. Bei gleichem Voluenstrom die Fließgeschwindigkeit stark absinkt, was in einem verringerten (laminaren) Reibungsverlust und Druckverlust resultiert . Also brauche ich für den gleichen Volumenstrom bei vergrößertem Durchmesser weniger Energie oder mit der gleichen Energiemenge erhöhe ich meinen Volumenstrom. 

Die Viskositätsänderung durch Temperatureinflüsse mal außeracht gelassen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ich nutze noch immer die Plug & Cool Schläuche, die haben 6mm innen und 8 mm aussen. Und selbst mit denen habe ich gute Durchflusswerte und Temperaturen. So viel macht das gar nicht aus.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

"Es ist dazu elektrisch null leitfähig."

Vorsicht mit solchen annahmen. Out of the Bottle ist das Nano-Fluid durchaus nicht Leitend weil es entionisiert wurde. 
In dem Moment wo es auf Metall (Fittings, Radiator, Kupferböden, Pumpen, etc.) trifft, was wohl in jedem Loop der Fall ist, wird das Ionen Ungleichgewicht zwischen Fluid und Metall neutralisiert. 

Den Status "nicht leitend" behält eine Flüssigkeit mit Metall Kontakt also nur eine recht kurze Zeit, nach ein paar Stunden spätestens, produziert sie potentiell genauso zuverlässig Kurzschlüsse, wie leitende Flüssigkeiten auch.



Die Kühlleistung kann nicht mit dem Durchfluss skalieren, da die Flüssigkeit auch weniger Zeit bekommt Temperaturen aufzunehmen oder abzugeben. Es gibt also einen Sweetspot, den ich aber auch mit dem, der Pumpen Lautstärke, abgleichen würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung kann nicht mit dem Durchfluss skalieren, da die Flüssigkeit auch weniger Zeit bekommt Temperaturen aufzunehmen oder abzugeben. Es gibt also einen Sweetspot, den ich aber auch mit dem, der Pumpen Lautstärke, abgleichen würde.



Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist das so, ja.
Ob du 100 oder 300 oder 800 l/h Durchfluss hast ist völlig egal bei normalen WaKü-Kreisläufen. Zwischen 50 und 100 gibts aber durchaus noch einen Unterschied - auch wenn der in der Praxis egal ist da die Temperaturen sowieso weit unter kritisch sind.


----------



## Axcyer (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Es gibt nur ein Ungleichgewicht, wenn sich Ionen überhaupt in der Flüssigkeit lösen können. Das hängt stark von der Polarität der Flüssigkeit ab. Wenn die Flüssigkeit teilweise Wasserenthält funktioniert dass sehr gut. Aber dann ist die Flküssigkeit immer Leitfähig, da reines Wasser eine Leitfähigkeit von ~20 Mikrosiemens hat.
Zwar können Sich Metallteilchen gerade in der Pumpe lösen, da braucht man aber ganz schön viele um bei einem Leck einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen.


----------



## amdahl (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung kann nicht mit dem Durchfluss skalieren, da die Flüssigkeit auch weniger Zeit bekommt Temperaturen aufzunehmen oder abzugeben. Es gibt also einen Sweetspot, den ich aber auch mit dem, der Pumpen Lautstärke, abgleichen würde.


Die Schlussfolgerung stimmt näherungsweise in gewissen Bereichen von Durchflussmengen. Die Begründung ist aber völlig falsch.


----------



## Axcyer (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Punkt ist das so, ja.
> Ob du 100 oder 300 oder 800 l/h Durchfluss hast ist völlig egal bei normalen WaKü-Kreisläufen. Zwischen 50 und 100 gibts aber durchaus noch einen Unterschied - auch wenn der in der Praxis egal ist da die Temperaturen sowieso weit unter kritisch sind.



Irgendwann benötigt der nächste Liter pro Stunde auch deutlich mehr Arbeit der Pumpe, da die Strömung vom laminaren Zustand in den turbulenten Wechselt. Dann wird die Pumpe nur unnötig laut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Axcyer schrieb:


> Irgendwann benötigt der nächste Liter pro Stunde auch deutlich mehr Arbeit der Pumpe, da die Strömung vom laminaren Zustand in den turbulenten Wechselt. Dann wird die Pumpe nur unnötig laut.



Dieser Übergang ist fließend, nicht sprunghaft beim nächsten Liter pro Stunde.
Und die dazu nötigen Fließgeschwindigkeiten erreicht keine handelsübliche WaKü-Pumpe in den Schläuchen. Selbst bei 200 l/h bist du in Schläuchen (von der Strömungseinleitung mal abgesehen) noch völlig laminar.

Die Art und Menge von Kühlkörpern, Radiatoren, Kupplungen, Winkeln und Hähnen hat einen sehr, sehr viel größeren Einfluss auf die Durchflussmenge als die Schlauchdicke oder -länge. Am Schlauch kann man natürlich optimieren wenn gewünscht aber das ist wirklich der allerletzte Punkt in der Kette.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Axcyer schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Ungleichgewicht, wenn sich Ionen überhaupt in der Flüssigkeit lösen können. Das hängt stark von der Polarität der Flüssigkeit ab. Wenn die Flüssigkeit teilweise Wasserenthält funktioniert dass sehr gut. Aber dann ist die Flküssigkeit immer Leitfähig, da reines Wasser eine Leitfähigkeit von ~20 Mikrosiemens hat.
> Zwar können Sich Metallteilchen gerade in der Pumpe lösen, da braucht man aber ganz schön viele um bei einem Leck einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen.



Nach dieser Erklärung muss ich fragen, weshalb es so wenige permanent nicht leitende Flüssigkeiten in nem Loop gibt? Man kann was mit Öl machen, ist aber Träge und schlecht für Gummidichtungen, welche Alternativen gibt es zum destillieren Wasser?



amdahl schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung stimmt näherungsweise in gewissen Bereichen von Durchflussmengen. Die Begründung ist aber völlig falsch.



Mag weitere Gründe geben aber weshalb ist es falsch? (sho_xen scheint meine Ansicht zu teilen)


----------



## sho_xen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Axcyer schrieb:


> Irgendwann benötigt der nächste Liter pro Stunde auch deutlich mehr Arbeit der Pumpe, da die Strömung vom laminaren Zustand in den turbulenten Wechselt. Dann wird die Pumpe nur unnötig laut.




turbulente strömung bei pc-waküs? was hier für ein unsinn geschrieben wird..

erstmal folgendes zum sachverhalt: Q_pkt = m_pkt* cp* ∆T

manche behaupten die Kühlleistung wird durch einen erhöhten Durchfluss erhöht.  Durch den erhöhten Durchfluss wird lediglich die Temperaturspreizung reduziert, dh der Temperaturtransport eher verschlechtert. Ohne größeren Radiator/Kühler wird sich die Kühlleistung nicht großartig reduzieren oder erhöhen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



sho_xen schrieb:


> turbulente strömung bei pc-waküs? was hier für ein unsinn geschrieben wird..



Die feinen Strukturen innerhalb von Kühlkörpern sind ganz gezielt darauf ausgelegt turbulente Strömungen zu erzeugen um den Wärmeübergang von Oberfläche zu Fluid bedeutend zu verbessern. Das ist kein Unsinn sondern seit etlichen Jahren gängige Praxis.
Nur in den Schläuchen selbst gibts in der Regel keine Turbulenzen (weil hier der durchströmte Querschnitt sehr viel größer ist als in Feinstrukturkühlern).

Und ja natürlich hat der Durchfluss einen direkten Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung - nämlich dann wenn er so klein wird dass die turbulente Kühlkörperströmung laminar wird (bei normalerweise weit unter 30 l/h), dann bricht die Kühlleistung massiv ein. Sobald es hier turbulent wird ist der Unterschied mit mehr Durchfluss nicht mehr eine besondere Erhöhung der Kühlleistung sondern eine verringerung der Kreislaufträgheit bzw. Beschleunigung des Wärmetransportes - denn wenn 100 l/h fließen ist die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen vor und nach dem Kühlkörper bei gleicher Abwärme entsprechend nur noch halb so groß als wenn nur 50 l/h fließen. Dass das auf die Chiptemperaturen nur minimalen Einfluss hat liegt daran, dass selbst eine 150W-CPU bei 50l/h das Wasser nur vielleicht 2 Grad erwärmt. Wenns dann bei 100 l/h nur noch ein Grad ist... naja... dann ist die CPU am Ende ein Grad kälter. Das meinte ich mit nicht praxisrelevant.

Aber das hatten wir alles schon damals:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...0-alkis-blog-33-stroemende-ueberlegungen.html


----------



## sho_xen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Axcyer schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt nicht so verwunderlich dass der Durchfluss so drastisch ansteigt. Immerhin wird die Querschnittsfläche mehr als verdoppelt von 8mm auf 12mm Durchmesser. Bei gleichem Voluenstrom die Fließgeschwindigkeit stark absinkt, was in einem verringerten (laminaren) Reibungsverlust und Druckverlust resultiert . Also brauche ich für den gleichen Volumenstrom bei vergrößertem Durchmesser weniger Energie oder mit der gleichen Energiemenge erhöhe ich meinen Volumenstrom.
> 
> stimm ich zu. Ist jetzt die Preisfrage, was thermodynamisch mehr sinn macht, möglichst kleine oder große Rohrdurchmesser.. durch kleine Rohrdurchmesser könnte man auf jeden Fall die Wärmeverluste der Schläuche erhöhen (höheres Oberflächenverhältnis) und damit zusätzlich Wärme loswerden.. dafür brauchts dann aber wieder ne sehr gute PC-Gehäuse-Durchlüftung, könnte aber noch bisschen mehr Leistung bekommen.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



sho_xen schrieb:


> turbulente strömung bei pc-waküs? was hier für ein unsinn geschrieben wird..
> 
> erstmal folgendes zum sachverhalt: Q_pkt = m_pkt* cp* ∆T



Weißt du überhaupt, was du da schreibst? Weil die Formel hat weder was mit turbulenten Strömungen, noch mit Durchflüssen im Allgemeinen zu tun. Sie beschreibt lediglich die Wärmeaufnahme eines Objekts, abhängig vom Temperaturunterschied, der Masse und der Wärmekapazität. Dabei wurde der eigentliche Zusammenhang sogar noch linearisiert, sprich dein Kram gilt nur wenn ∆T hinreichend klein ist. Es hat (fast) nix mit dem Thema zu tun, genauso gut könnte man schreiben

"erstmal folgendes zum Sachverhalt: E = mc^2"

So. 

Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass turbulente Strömungen in PC-Wasserkühlungen eher nicht auftreten. Es sei denn, man verwendet einen Hochdruckreiniger als Pumpe oder so.


sho_xen schrieb:


> manche behaupten die Kühlleistung wird durch einen erhöhten Durchfluss erhöht.  Durch den erhöhten Durchfluss wird lediglich die Temperaturspreizung reduziert, dh der Temperaturtransport eher verschlechtert. Ohne größeren Radiator/Kühler wird sich die Kühlleistung nicht großartig reduzieren oder erhöhen.



Nein? Selbst wenn die Temperaturdifferenz kleiner wird, wird der Wärmetransport nicht schlechter, da die vorbeigeführte Masse zunimmt. Ansonsten wäre der Wärmetransport ja bei gar keinem Durchfluss maximal. 

----BREAKING NEWS---- für maximale Kühlleistung alle Lüfter und Pumpen im PC abstellen -----BREAKING NEWS-----



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Nach dieser Erklärung muss ich fragen, weshalb es so wenige permanent nicht leitende Flüssigkeiten in nem Loop gibt? Man kann was mit Öl machen, ist aber Träge und schlecht für Gummidichtungen, welche Alternativen gibt es zum destillieren Wasser?



Keine Leaks im System? Spaß beiseite, die Eigenschaft des "Strom leitens" ist ja nicht binär. Destilliertes Wasser leitet elektrische Ströme wesentlich schlechter als Leitungswasser, auch wenn es kein perfekter Isolator ist. Die Chancen, dass ein System ein Leck überlebt sind also mit destilliertem Wasser wesentlich höher, einfach weil die Ströme, die durch das Wasser fließen deutlich geringer sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Weil die Formel hat weder was mit turbulenten Strömungen, noch mit Durchflüssen im Allgemeinen zu tun.


Doch, hat sie - denn je größer der Durchfluss desto höher ist der Massenstrom m_pkt. 

Es geht nur darum zu zeigen, dass selbst bei kleinen Durchflüssen die direkte Temperaturerhöhung des Kühlmediums minimal ist - und es von der Seite her völlig wurscht ist ob 50, 100 oder 500 liter pro Stunde durchfließen.

Kommt mal von den Strömungsarten weg - die sind unabhängig vom Durchfluss in WaKüs immer tubulent in Feinstrukturkühlern und laminar in Schläuchen. Das ist so gewollt und auch gut so.


----------



## sho_xen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt, was du da schreibst? Weil die Formel hat weder was mit turbulenten Strömungen, noch mit Durchflüssen im Allgemeinen zu tun. Sie beschreibt lediglich die Wärmeaufnahme eines Objekts, abhängig vom Temperaturunterschied, der Masse und der Wärmekapazität. Dabei wurde der eigentliche Zusammenhang sogar noch linearisiert, sprich dein Kram gilt nur wenn ∆T hinreichend klein ist. Es hat (fast) nix mit dem Thema zu tun, genauso gut könnte man schreiben
> 
> "erstmal folgendes zum Sachverhalt: E = mc^2"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mephisto_xD (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, hat sie - denn je größer der Durchfluss desto höher ist der Massenstrom m_pkt.
> 
> Es geht nur darum zu zeigen, dass selbst bei kleinen Durchflüssen die direkte Temperaturerhöhung des Kühlmediums minimal ist - und es von der Seite her völlig wurscht ist ob 50, 100 oder 500 liter pro Stunde durchfließen.



Ok, aber das ist doch trivial? Jeder, der schon mal ne Wakü in der Hand hatte weiß, dass sich das Wasser nicht wesentlich erwärmt (bzw. erwärmen sollte).




sho_xen schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Bernoulli hinschreiben können, aber es ging hier um die Leistung.
> Es hat schon was mit dem Thema zu tun, nämlich der Frage, welchen Einfluss der Massendurchfluss auf die Leistungsabgabe hat. Und wenn ich am eigentlichen Luft/Wasser-Wärmeübertrager(Radiator) nix ändere, wird mir auch der höhere Durchfluss nicht viel bringen. Genau das hat es damit zu tun. Oder wie würdest du den Zusammenhang besser beschreiben?



Vielleicht genau so, wie du es eben beschrieben hast, anstatt eine Formel hinzuklatschen und dann noch zu behaupten der Wärmetransport wird mit steigendem Durchfluss "eher schlechter"?


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



sho_xen schrieb:


> Axcyer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist jetzt nicht so verwunderlich dass der Durchfluss so drastisch ansteigt. Immerhin wird die Querschnittsfläche mehr als verdoppelt von 8mm auf 12mm Durchmesser. Bei gleichem Voluenstrom die Fließgeschwindigkeit stark absinkt, was in einem verringerten (laminaren) Reibungsverlust und Druckverlust resultiert . Also brauche ich für den gleichen Volumenstrom bei vergrößertem Durchmesser weniger Energie oder mit der gleichen Energiemenge erhöhe ich meinen Volumenstrom.
> ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Trivial ist für Leute die nicht in einem Thema sind nichts... 

Wir haben doch ständig Threads im Forum wo Leute keine Ahnung oder Erfahrung haben was wo wie läuft in WaKüs und welche temperaturen üblich sind, wie diese zustandekommen und so weiter. Du darfst nicht annehmen dass ein Ottonormalverbraucher auch nur die geringste Ahnung von sowas hat, genau wie ich keine Ahnung von italienischer Literatur habe wo es für einen Menschen dessen Hobby das ist über weite Strecken völlig trivial ist.



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Wenn der Schlauch zum Radiator wird - vielleicht erleben wir ja  schlauche mit extrem vergrößerter, durch Riffelung oder Buschiger  Oberfläche...



Das wird so nicht gemacht da die Oberflächenvergrößerung des Schlauches alleine zu viele Nachteile hat. Da baut man dann eher Lamellen an den Schlauch und nennts Passivkühlkörper.


----------



## amdahl (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Ok, aber das ist doch trivial? Jeder, der schon mal ne Wakü in der Hand hatte weiß, dass sich das Wasser nicht wesentlich erwärmt (bzw. erwärmen sollte).


Angesichts einiger Kommentare hier kann man wohl nichts als gegeben voraus setzen. Mein IQ sank messbar um mehr als 10 Punkte seit ich in diesem Thread mitgelesen habe.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt, was du da schreibst? Weil die Formel hat weder was mit turbulenten Strömungen, noch mit Durchflüssen im Allgemeinen zu tun. Sie beschreibt lediglich die Wärmeaufnahme eines Objekts, abhängig vom Temperaturunterschied, der Masse und der Wärmekapazität. Dabei wurde der eigentliche Zusammenhang sogar noch linearisiert, sprich dein Kram gilt nur wenn ∆T hinreichend klein ist. Es hat (fast) nix mit dem Thema zu tun, genauso gut könnte man schreiben
> 
> "erstmal folgendes zum Sachverhalt: E = mc^2"
> 
> ...



Ein passives System (abgestellte Pumpe) kann tatsächlich gut funktionieren, wenn genügend Kühlkörper vorhanden ist. (Heatpipes funktionieren so) Es herscht ja kein Stillstand der Teilchen im Gas oder Flüssigkeiten, ein Ausgleich findet (wenn auch geringer) immer noch statt. Die Pumpe kanaliesiert das Ganze nur in eine Fliesrichtung, was einem Kreislauf zugute kommt. Dieser Kreislauf würde sich aufgrund der Temperaturunterschiede aber auch so ergeben, wenn eben auch viel träger und weit vorbei am Sweetspot.

Und dass es keinen perfekten Isolator gibt, ist mir auch klar, spätestens wenn nen Blitz einschlägt leitet auch Gummi etc. Auch wenn plasmatische (4. Aggregat Zustand) Zustände herrschen, wird vieles plötzlich zum super Leiter (z.B. Erhitzung von Luft beim Blitz)

In der Schule damals hab ich leider keinen Mitschnitt machen können aber hier etwas zur Leitfähigkeit vom recht gut isolierenden destiliertem Wasser: 

Top 5 Tips for Watercooling Beginners - YouTube
5:18 Min - 7:25 Min 


Zur Pumpen Geschwindigkeit (und damit auch Durchfluss):
Does pump speed matter when watercooling? - YouTube




JayzTwoCents ist aufgrund seiner Erfahrung bezogen auf Wakü eine ernst zunehmende Quelle.

@ amdahl
Deine Kommentare ließen uns bisher noch nicht an deinem offenbar umfänglichen Wissen teilhaben, außer dass du fälschlicher Weise IQ mit Wissen gleichsetzt. Erkläre uns doch bitte nicht nur wo wir falsch liegen, sondern auch warum - ich möchte dazulernen....

@ Incredible Alk schon klar...


----------



## sho_xen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

"Nein? Selbst wenn die Temperaturdifferenz kleiner wird, wird der Wärmetransport nicht schlechter, da die vorbeigeführte Masse zunimmt. Ansonsten wäre der Wärmetransport ja bei gar keinem Durchfluss maximal. 

----BREAKING NEWS---- für maximale Kühlleistung alle Lüfter und Pumpen im PC abstellen -----BREAKING NEWS-----"




hast mich falsch verstanden, ich meinte nicht, dass der Wärmetransport schlechter wird, sondern der Wärmeübergang vom zu kühlenden Teil ins Fluid (wegen kleinerer Temperaturdifferenz). Natürlich wird das durch den schnelleren Durchfluss ausgeglichen.


----------



## amdahl (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



> @ amdahl
> Deine Kommentare ließen uns bisher noch nicht an deinem offenbar  umfänglichen Wissen teilhaben, außer dass du fälschlicher Weise IQ mit  Wissen gleichsetzt. Erkläre uns doch bitte nicht nur wo wir falsch  liegen, sondern auch warum - ich möchte dazulernen....


Mir ist schon vor einigen Jahren der Ehrgeiz abhanden gekommen jeden zu korrigieren der Grütze im Internet schreibt. Sorry.
Aber teilweise kann ichs doch nicht lassen. So habe ich zum Beispiel nirgendwo IQ mit Wissen gleichgesetzt. Ich schrieb dass mein IQ gefallen sei. Mein Wissensstand wurde nicht erwähnt, er blieb aber gleich falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## Duke711 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



sho_xen schrieb:


> turbulente strömung bei pc-waküs? was hier für ein unsinn geschrieben wird...



Das gleiche könnte ich jetzt auch schreiben.....

Di = 8 mm; 130 L/h

Re = 5760 -> Strömung turbulent

Di = 12 mm; 200 L/h

Re = 5880 -> Strömung turbulent.

In den Kühlern ist die Strömung sowie so turbulent.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



amdahl schrieb:


> Mir ist schon vor einigen Jahren der Ehrgeiz abhanden gekommen jeden zu korrigieren der Grütze im Internet schreibt. Sorry.
> Aber teilweise kann ichs doch nicht lassen. So habe ich zum Beispiel nirgendwo IQ mit Wissen gleichgesetzt. Ich schrieb dass mein IQ gefallen sei. Mein Wissensstand wurde nicht erwähnt, er blieb aber gleich falls es dich interessiert.



Dein Ehrgeiz zu korrigieren ist dir nicht abhanden gekommen. Zitat "Die Begründung ist aber völlig falsch." - eine Korrektur. Nur lieferst du keine Begründung. Solche Kommentare sind wertlos.

Hier geht es um Wissensaustausch. Wenn Wissenstände Anderer, deine Fähigkeit Probleme zu Lösen, einschränken rate ich dir dringendst, dieses Forum zu verlassen.
Außerdem stellst du einen merkwürdigen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Wissenstand Anderer und deinem IQ her.

Im Ernst, ich möchte dich nicht Angreifen, aber wenn du schon Energie aufwendest um zu schreiben, dann sei doch dabei zweckdienlich. Für die Präsentation der eigenen Arroganz gibt es sicher bessere Plattformen.

Ich meinte es ernst als ich sagte, dass ich was lernen mag.

PS: Alle Flüssigkeiten sind immer in gewisser Weise Turbolend, nur der Grad der Turbulens variiert und wird durch Reibung erhöht. Hängt euch nicht an diesem Wort auf...

@ Mephisto_xD
Zitat: "Ein reine Wasserkühlung würde ohne Pumpe nicht funktionieren, da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser ziemlich bescheiden ist. Selbst reine Kupferstangen wären da noch vieeel besser. Wenn es richtig blöd läuft, gäbe es noch nichtmal einen Kreislauf, auch wenn man das durch eine schlaue Anordnung noch erreichen könnte (heiße Sachen nach unten, kalte Sachen nach oben --> Hitze macht Wasser leichter / weniger dicht--> weniger dichtes Wasser steigt --> wird ganz oben abgekühlt --> sinkt wieder nach unten.)"
Also KANN ein passiver Loop funktionieren, wie ich sagte...


----------



## Mephisto_xD (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Ein passives System (abgestellte Pumpe) kann tatsächlich gut funktionieren, wenn genügend Kühlkörper vorhanden ist. (Heatpipes funktionieren so) Es herscht ja kein Stillstand der Teilchen im Gas oder Flüssigkeiten, ein Ausgleich findet (wenn auch geringer) immer noch statt. Die Pumpe kanaliesiert das Ganze nur in eine Fliesrichtung, was einem Kreislauf zugute kommt. Dieser Kreislauf würde sich aufgrund der Temperaturunterschiede aber auch so ergeben, wenn eben auch viel träger und weit vorbei am Sweetspot.



Nope. In Heatpipes verdunstet  das wärmeleitende Medium an der Wärmequelle, kondensiert am "Radiator" und fließt dann zurück. Die Wärme wird also nicht durch die Flüssigkeit geleitet, sondern durch den Phasenübergang aufgenommen und wieder abgegeben.

Ein reine Wasserkühlung würde ohne Pumpe nicht funktionieren, da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser ziemlich bescheiden ist. Selbst reine Kupferstangen wären da noch vieeel besser. Wenn es richtig blöd läuft, gäbe es noch nichtmal einen Kreislauf, auch wenn man das durch eine schlaue Anordnung noch erreichen könnte (heiße Sachen nach unten, kalte Sachen nach oben --> Hitze macht Wasser leichter / weniger dicht--> weniger dichtes Wasser steigt --> wird ganz oben abgekühlt --> sinkt wieder nach unten.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Di = 8 mm; 130 L/h
> 
> Re = 5760 -> Strömung turbulent
> 
> ...



Vorsicht - der Grenzwert der Reynoldszahl ist in dem Anwendungsszenario nicht so einfach anwendbar. Die Strömung klappt nicht wie manche leider immer noch glauben bei 2300 (oder was da aktuell in Mode ist... das ändert sich hier und da mal ) spontan in turbulent um. Es gibt einen Übergangsbereich der besonders bei extrem glatten Rohrwänden wie WaKü-Schläuchen sehr groß ausfallen kann, es gibt Experimente wo noch Reynoldswerte von über 50.000 laminare Strömungen hervorgebracht haben.

Was nun wo in welchem Kreislauf wirklich vorliegt kann man rechnerisch kaum erfassen. Die Praxiserfahrung zeigt aber, dass der Übergang zu turbulent in WaKüs tendentiell sehr spät auftritt (also bei Re weit über nominellem Grenzwert), da erst bei sehr hohen Durchflüssen ein Punkt erreicht wird wo der Durchflusswiderstand massiv steigt.
Echt turbulent bist du dann, wenn du zur Verdoppelung deines "normalen" Durchflusses auf ein mal 8 Pumpen statt einer brauchst:
Extreme Wasserkuhlung: Der Bild- und Videobeweis mit weit uber 1.000 l/h Durchfluss 



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Nope. In Heatpipes verdunstet  das  wärmeleitende Medium an der Wärmequelle, kondensiert am "Radiator" und  fließt dann zurück. Die Wärme wird also nicht durch die Flüssigkeit  geleitet, sondern durch den Phasenübergang aufgenommen und wieder  abgegeben.
> 
> Ein reine Wasserkühlung würde ohne Pumpe nicht funktionieren, da die  Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Wasser ziemlich bescheiden ist. Selbst reine  Kupferstangen wären da noch vieeel besser.



Absolut richtig.

Eine WaKü funktioniert über (erzwungene) Wärmekonvektion, nicht über Wärmeleitung (da ist Wasser mehr als bescheiden...).


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.
> 
> Eine WaKü funktioniert über (erzwungene) Wärmekonvektion, nicht über Wärmeleitung (da ist Wasser mehr als bescheiden...).



Und eine Dampflok hält ihren Kreislauf über eine Pumpe aufrecht? Energiequelle ist zwar größer, aber dafür hält sich nicht nur der Kreislauf selbst aufrecht, sonder bewegt "nebenbei" noch Tonnen... Die Verlustleistung des Chips sorgt ja für einen gewissen Druck.
Ein Stirlingmotor funktioniert sogar mit noch schlechter Wärme leitenden Gas.

Showing My Desk to Adam Savage - YouTube (ab 2:34)

In der Firma in der ich arbeite, werden unter anderem Wärmetauscher für passive Systeme der Pharma Industrie hergestellt. Die scheinen gut zu funktionieren. Dennoch scheine ich irgendwas zu übersehen, da ich mir nicht herausnehmen mag, im Gegensatz zu euch im Recht zu sein...


----------



## sho_xen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

"Das gleiche könnte ich jetzt auch schreiben.....

Di = 8 mm; 130 L/h

Re = 5760 -> Strömung turbulent

Di = 12 mm; 200 L/h

Re = 5880 -> Strömung turbulent.

In den Kühlern ist die Strömung sowie so turbulent."




also ich bekomm 1038 raus..

edit: 10380 (bei 50°C), recht hast du, ist jan ding : )


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Und eine Dampflok hält ihren Kreislauf über eine Pumpe aufrecht?


Eine Dampflok arbeitet mit einem Phasenübergang und mit Temperaturdifferenzen die deine WaKü zum platzen bringen. 
Aber du hast recht, wenn das Wasser in einer WaKü zu kochen beginnt gehts bei entsprechender Bauart ohne Pumpe. 

Ein Sterlingmotor nutzt es aus, dass Gase ihren Zustand mit der Temperatur verändern und Druckunterschiede erzeugen. Auch das ist in einem WaKü-Kreislauf nicht der Fall. Flüssigkeiten haben das Verhalten zwar in sehr viel geringerem Maße auch aber das fängt der AGB ja ab um - wie oben - die WaKü nicht zum platzen zu bringen.

Das sind alles völlig unterschiedliche Prinzipien und haben von der physikalischen Arbeitsweise her nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Duke711 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

@Incredible Alk

Rekr = 2300 ist keine Mode, sondern besagt explizit, dass < 2300 die Strömung als laminar definiert ist. Darüber hinaus kann die Strömung eine turbulente Form annehmen, deine Aussage ist dies bezüglich richtig. Nur bei Re > 2300 kann man aber nicht mehr von einer laminaren Strömung sprechen. Sondern von einer Übergangsströmung mit unvöllständiger oder vollständig turbulenter Ausprägung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Stimmt ja. Ich habs deswegen "Mode" genannt weil der 2300er Grenzwert wo er aktuell anscheinend grade ist sich über die Jahrzehnte und erst Recht über verschiedene Literaturquellen häufig mal geändert hat. Es ging nur darum zu sagen dass das keine scharfe Grenze ist und es einen durchaus sehr großen Übergangsbereich geben kann. 
In der Praxis geht man häufig vereinfacht davon aus, dass man sich über große Turbulenzen noch keine Sorgen machen muss so lange Re noch vierstellig ist.


----------



## NatokWa (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Und eine Dampflok hält ihren Kreislauf über eine Pumpe aufrecht? Energiequelle ist zwar größer, aber dafür hält sich nicht nur der Kreislauf selbst aufrecht, sonder bewegt "nebenbei" noch Tonnen... Die Verlustleistung des Chips sorgt ja für einen gewissen Druck.
> Ein Stirlingmotor funktioniert sogar mit noch schlechter Wärme leitenden Gas.



Ähm bitte was für einen unüberlegten Käse schreibst du da eigendlich ?

Du vergleichst ein ANTRIEBSSYSTEM das auf einem Erzwungenen Phasenübergang (DAMPF) basiert mit einer KÜHLmethode und behauptest das deshalb Pumpen nicht nötig währen ?? WO zum Geier hast du in einer Wasserkühlung einen Phasenübergang der zu derartigen druckunterschieden führen würde das ein Kreislauf entsteht ? Wobei ... eine Dampflock bzw eine Dampfmascvhiene ist eines z.B. schon mal garnicht : ein KREISLAUF !!! Der Dampf verläst das System nach dem Kolben , sonst würde das ganze nämisch net funktionieren .

Zum Sterling-Motor : Ja ist ein tolles SPielzeug , hat nur leider NULL Antriebsleistung und ist nur in der Lage sich SELBST zu bewegen + basiert auf GAS welches einen wesentlich höheren Wärmeausdehnungskoefizienten besitzt als Wasser ... versuch mal nen Sterlingmotor auf Wasserbasis zu bauen , wird net klappen . BTW gehts beim Sterlingmotor auch nicht um WärmeLEITUNG ......


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Folgende Konfiguration:

Ein echter, Kreis aus 2 Schläuchen, unten ein Prozessor der erwärmt, oben, mittig ein Radiator und von da aus über den 2. Schlauch zurück nach unten zum Prozessor (meinet wegen noch nen Ventil, dass die Fließrichtung bestimmt). Nicht gleich Kreislauf, wenn der Prozessor arbeitet??? 

Selbst ne blöde Heizung (Prozessor) + Fenster (Radiator) im Zimmer (Loop) sorgt für nen Kreislauf.

sorry, vielleicht bin ich zu blöd dafür, aber ich erkenne dabei keine Logik.


----------



## Duke711 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt ja. Ich habs deswegen "Mode" genannt weil der 2300er Grenzwert wo er aktuell anscheinend grade ist sich über die Jahrzehnte und erst Recht über verschiedene Literaturquellen häufig mal geändert hat. Es ging nur darum zu sagen dass das keine scharfe Grenze ist und es einen durchaus sehr großen Übergangsbereich geben kann.
> In der Praxis geht man häufig vereinfacht davon aus, dass man sich über große Turbulenzen noch keine Sorgen machen muss so lange Re noch vierstellig ist.



Das liegt daran, dass der kritische Reynoldswert vom Fluid und der Randbedingung abhängig ist.

1840 - 2300. Aber 2300 ist der obere Grenzwert:

https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1007/1007.0810.pdf


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Ein echter, Kreis aus 2 Schläuchen, unten ein Prozessor der erwärmt, oben, mittig ein Radiator und von da aus über den 2. Schlauch zurück nach unten zum Prozessor (meinet wegen noch nen Ventil, dass die Fließrichtung bestimmt). Nicht gleich Kreislauf, wenn der Prozessor arbeitet???


Das ist ein Kreislauf, ja.
Nur ist diese natürliche Konvektion viiiiiel zu schwach als das man sie hier verwenden könnte. Oder anders gesagt das Wasser hätte an der CPU seine 80 Grad, die CPU drosselt darunter bei 100 Grad und der Kreislauf bewegt sich wenn du Glück hast mit einem halben Liter pro Stunde. 

Deine Heizung mit Fenster ist wieder GAS (Luft), damit geht sowas prinzipbedingt viel besser als mit FLÜSSIGKEIT (Wasser). Deswegen funktionieren passivkühler auf CPUs bis zu einer gewissen Grenze durch natürliche Konvektion sprich ohne Lüfter, Wasserkühler aber eben nicht ohne Pumpe.


----------



## Pu244 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Ein passives System (abgestellte Pumpe) kann tatsächlich gut funktionieren, wenn genügend Kühlkörper vorhanden ist. (Heatpipes funktionieren so) Es herscht ja kein Stillstand der Teilchen im Gas oder Flüssigkeiten, ein Ausgleich findet (wenn auch geringer) immer noch statt. Die Pumpe kanaliesiert das Ganze nur in eine Fliesrichtung, was einem Kreislauf zugute kommt. Dieser Kreislauf würde sich aufgrund der Temperaturunterschiede aber auch so ergeben, wenn eben auch viel träger und weit vorbei am Sweetspot.



Heatpipes sieden, an ihrem heißen Ende, eine Flüssigkeit, die sie, an ihrem kälteren Ende, wieder kondensieren. Die Wärmeabfuhr findet durch das Sieden statt, der Wärmetransport über das Gas und die Wärmeabgabe durch die Kondensation. Wenn man bei einer Wakü die Pumpe (unter Last) abschaltet, dann wird sich einfach der CPU Block und das Wasser in ihm erhitzen, bis der Siedepunkt erreicht ist, dann hat man quasi eine offene Heatpipe.



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> In der Firma in der ich arbeite, werden unter anderem Wärmetauscher für passive Systeme der Pharma Industrie hergestellt. Die scheinen gut zu funktionieren. Dennoch scheine ich irgendwas zu übersehen, da ich mir nicht herausnehmen mag, im Gegensatz zu euch im Recht zu sein...



Du übersiehst das die Zwangskonvektion, bei Flüssigkeiten, viel effektiver ist ist als eine thermische Konvektion. Man könnte solche Kühler theoretisch konstruieren, allerdings wären die Rohren dann wohl mehrere cm dick, der Wärmetauscher der CPU wäre gigantisch (eher wie ein großer Luftkühler) und der Radiator würde auch recht üppig ausfallen. Ach ja: von geringen Temperaturen müßte man sich auch verabschieden. Alles in allem eine Schnapsidee, besonders da die Sache auch noch lageabhängig ist.

Da nimmt man doch lieber das gute alte Wärmeleitrohr...


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

AiO-"Wasserkuhlung" ohne Pumpe: Raijintek baut Waku wie eine Heatpipe auf
mhmm

Scheinbar braucht es nur ein Vakuum, welches den Siedepunkt herabsetzt und schon gehts! Mit verschieden Umfängen bei Zu und Ablauf sogar auf einem Höhenniveau bei Chip und Radi...


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist der versuch, das Heatpipeprinzip anzuwenden - was hier weniger mit nem Vakuum passiert (dann würden diese dünnen Plastikschläuche ganz schnell zusammenklappen) sondern indem man irgend ein Chemiezeugs statt Wasser verwendet das nunmal bei 40 Grad oder so siedet bzw. einen sehr niedrigen Dampfdruck hat (streng genommen siedet weder hier noch in Heatpipes irgendwas, es verdunstet nur).
Das ist aber eher ne Machbarkeitsstudie als eine echte Alternative, alleine schon daran zu sehen dass soweit ich das sehe weder das Raijintek-Ding noch irgendein anderer Prototyp jemals auf den Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also mit Verlaub des Ganze ist vom 08.06.2016, Der angepeilte September ist längst rum aber kein beweis dafür, dass es nur eine Machbarkeitsstudie ist.

"Laut eigenen Angaben habe Raijintek die Kühlung bereits bei einer Abwärme von 300 Watt erfolgreich getestet."
Wenn das stimmen sollte, klingt des schon recht performant.

 Im Normalfall müsse der Radiator über dem CPU-Kühler angebracht werden, damit das Verdampfungsprinzip funktioniere und die Flüssigkeit wieder zurückfließen könne. Bei einer höheren Abwärme soll eine Montage auf gleicher Höhe ausreichen. Die Produktion soll in einem Vakuum stattfinden, um in der Kühlung einen Unterdruck aufbauen zu können - so wird der Siedepunkt der Flüssigkeit an den gewünschten Temperaturbereich angepasst. Die Kühlung wird man deswegen nicht öffnen können. Um den Verdampfungsprozess zu unterstützen, werden die Schläuche zum und vom Radiator unterschiedlich dick ausgeführt.

"Nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand plant der Hersteller Modelle mit 120, 240, 280 und 360 mm großen Radiatoren." klingt auch nicht nach Studie.

Vielleicht ist die Methode nicht so praktikabel aber wenn nicht alles frei erfunden ist, scheint es zumindest möglich... Die These, einen Flüssigkeitskreislauf ohne Pumpe/passiv zum CPU kühlen nutzen zu können, auch wenn mit einigen Kniffen (Verdampfung, angepasster Siedepunkt), "bewiesen".


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Thorbald35 schrieb:


> Die These, einen Flüssigkeitskreislauf ohne Pumpe/passiv zum CPU kühlen nutzen zu können, auch wenn mit einigen Kniffen (Verdampfung, angepasster Siedepunkt), "bewiesen".


Es ist (immer noch) kein Flüssigkeitskreislauf, es ist ein Phasenwechselsystem.
Ich sage auch keinesfalls dass irgendwas frei erfunden ist - lediglich dass es sowas trotz Ankündigungen nicht zu kaufen gibt.

Man gestatte mir zusätzlich den Hinweis dieses mal in offizieller Art, dass wir und zunehmend weiter vom Threadthema entfernen und das so nicht passieren sollte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



			
				Raffael Vötter schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat der Durchmesser von Schläuchen einen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss in einem Kreislauf. Insbesondere dann, wenn nur wenige Kühler verbaut sind und bereits ein eher hoher Durchfluss erreicht wird. Ein um 75 Prozent höherer Wert, wie von Ihnen gemessen, erscheint zwar sehr hoch und könnte auch teilweise auf neue Anschlüsse und veränderte Strömungsverhältnisse im Durchflussmesser geschönt sein, bei einem Wechsel von 8 auf sehr weite 12 mm Innendurchmesser liegt er aber noch im Bereich des möglichen.



Leider kann ich das nicht so bestätigen. 
Ich bin von 10/8mm zu Crystal Link Tube 12/10mm umgestiegen, habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können.
Habe selbst bei 10/8mm Teflon-, PUR- und PVC-Schläuche im Vergleich, kein Unterschied messbar.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich das nicht so bestätigen..



Es geht bei der Kühlerei immer um die Menge "Material", welche die entstandene Wärme aufnehmen kann. Ein kleinere Durchmesser benötigt eine höhere Flussgeschwindigkeit, welche nur durch mehr Pumpendruck zu erreichen ist (ausser die Rohe sind im Vergleich zur Pumpe so widerstandsfrei, dass es nicht mehr auffallen mag.

Das ist reine Physik, kein Bauchgefühl, oder Spinnerei . Wenn es bei Dir dennoch funktioniert, gleicht die Pumpe es ggf. aus, oder die Kühlung ist überdimensioniert.

Hinzufügen, als Gegendarstellung, sollte man aber auch, dass die Rohre/Schläuche, welche wir alle nutzen, viel mehr im Stande wären zu leisten. Auf solchen Innendurchmessern (> 10mm) kann man eine ganze Heizung betreiben, welche ein grosses Einfamilienhaus beliefert (die Pumpen verbrauchen heute auch nicht mehr mehr als 10 Watt).


----------



## Faxe007 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich das nicht so bestätigen.
> Ich bin von 10/8mm zu Crystal Link Tube 12/10mm umgestiegen, habe keinen Unterschied feststellen können.
> Habe selbst bei 10/8mm Teflon-, PUR- und PVC-Schläuche im Vergleich, kein Unterschied messbar.


Tja, kommt immer auf den Kreislauf an. In vielen Kreisläufen stammt der größte Strömungswiderstand von "Engstellen", nicht den Schläuchen. Engstellen sind z.B. Schnellkupplungen oder ein Filter. Das bisschen Schlauch ohne Kalibersprünge macht nicht viel.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also ich kann sagen, dass ich keinen kleinen Kreislauf habe. 
Gekühlt wird CPU, Chipsatz, Spannungswandler und 2x GPUs. 
Pumpe ist Aquastream Ultimate und der Kühler ist der MoRa 2 Pro. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Das ist ja genau das, was Faxe meinte. Du hast so viele bremsende Teile im Kreislauf, dass die Bedeutung des  Schlauchs vollkommen untergeht. Also wenn du nicht gerade 25/19er oder 6/4er Schlauch installierst, werden da nur schwerlich Sprünge/Einbrüche erkennbar sein.
Aber genau das ist ja der Vorteil und die Intention der Antwort auf den Leserbrief: es ist im Prinzip vollkommen egal wie dick/dünn die Schläuche sind, solange sie gewisse Mindestmaße haben (i.d.R. alles ab 10/8).


----------



## Duke711 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also Egon S. fragt sich, hmm wenn ich den Schlauchdurchmesser erweitere, dann steigt signifikant der Durchfluss, warum ist das so und warum soll das keine Vorteile haben?

Die Reibung nimmt zum Quadrat der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu, also eine Parabel. Jeder kennt den Steigungsverlauf einer Parabel. Diesen kann man nun einfach mit der mind. Pumpleistung gleichsetzten. Die üblichen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bewegen sich in Schläuchen(Rohren)  < 0,5 m/s und in Kühlern > 0,5 m/s. Wenn man nun z.B 1² setzt dann kommt da keine große Zahl raus. Aber ein 2² oder 3² wird der Sachverhalt immer deutlicher.

Einer weitere Problematik , die Pumpen haben übrigens ein Wirkungsgrad  < 50%, es geht eine Menge Abwärme ins Wasser, besonders bei Pumpen mit einem Kunststoffgehäuse. 

Dann gilt:

Wärme = Fläche * Wärmeübergangskoeffizient * logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz

1/Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 1/Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient Wasser + 1/Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient Luft.

Plot der Wärmedurchgangskoeffizienten von Wasser und Luft in Abhängigkeit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit:

Wasser

http://heattransfer.asmedigitalcoll...rnals/jhtrao/931030/ht_137_01_012601_f017.png

Luft

http://docs.engineeringtoolbox.com/documents/430/air_heat_transfer_coefficient.png

Wie man erkennen kann, geht von der Luftseite nicht viel, setzen wir doch mal konkrete Werte ein:

Wasser 0,5 m/s und Luft mit 5 m/s

1/Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 1/2800 + 1/28  --> Achtung 1/W... bedeutet Kehrwert.
Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 27,27

So jetzt verdoppeln wir mal, heißt übrigens vierfache Pumpenleistung bezüglich der Wasserseite

 1/Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 1/4000 + 1/32 

Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 31,75

31,75/27,27 = Steigerung der "Kühlleistung" um 15%, bei vierfacher Pumpenleistung und somit vierfacher Abwärme der Pumpe im Wasserkreislauf. Je nach dem Wirkungsgrad der Pumpe kann hier übrigens nicht mehr von einer effektiven Steigerung sprechen.

So jetzt betrachten wir mal die Wärmebilanz der Kühlkörper:

 1/Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 1/Wärmedurchgangskoeffizient Wasser + Schichtdicke/Wärmleitfähigkeitkoeffizient Materialverbund 

Ein CPU erzeugt eine Abwärme von 90 W bei einem Temperaturgradienten von 25K (z.B. Skylake)

Fläche 765 mm² * Faktor ~ 1,5 (Kühler) = 1134 mm²

Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 3174,6

1/3174,6 = 1/3200 + 0,0016/340

So wenn wir nun wieder die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit vom Wasser verdoppeln, auf 1,6 m/s --> 5000

1/Wärmeübergangskoeffizient  = 1/5000 + 0,0016/340

Wärmeübergangskoeffizient = 4885,1 --> 54% Steigerung. Also eine Senkung der CPU Temperatur um 9 K

Diese 9 K müssen aber noch um Abwärme der Pumpe reduziert werden (vierfache Pumpleistung) und 1,6 m/s ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Was ich aus meinem Physikstudium diesbezüglich bisher mitgenommen habe:

Für eine LANGSAME (laminare) Strömung kann man für runde, geradlinige Leitungen das Hagen-Poiseuille-Gesetz annehmen: Durchflussvolumen ~ r^4 (Verdopplung Rohrdurchmesser -> Versechzehnfachung des Durchflussvolumens).
Für TURBULENTE Strömungen muss man Wirbel berücksichtigen. Die Navier-Stokes Differentialgleichung habe ich mir aber leider noch nicht angeschaut.  Exakt lösbar wird es eh nicht mehr im Gesamtzusammenhang.
Die Reynoldszahl als grobes Maß für die Turbulenz ist für ein Rohr proportional zum inversen Rohrradius: Re ~ 1/r.
Turbulenzen verursachen dann einen erhöhten Strömungswiderstand. (Absolute Werte gebe ich nicht an, da diese versuchsabhängig sind.)
Die _Viskosität_ des Kühlmittels ist die Proportionalitätskonstante zwischen Reibungskraft und Plattenoberfläche, Geschwindigkeitsgefälle. Wer mit Honig rumspielt, kann sich vorstellen, dass dieser in einer Wakü aufgrund seiner hohen Viskosität nicht für hohe Durchflussgeschwindigkeiten sorgen würde.
Kühler und andere Radiatoren werden vermutlich einen größeren Einfluss spielen.
_Biegeradien_ verursachen sicherlich auch einen Widerstand. Da größere Schläuche meist keine so kleine Biegeradien haben, wird auch hier entschärft.
Die Wärmeabfuhr findet hauptsächlich durch den Transport des Kühlmittels und nicht durch Wärmeleitung statt.
Ich habe mal vor und hinter meines Radiators (Nova)/Kühlers mal Temperatursensoren angeschlossen: Die Temperaturunterschiede liegen innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit dieser trägen und ungenauen Sensoren. Und das trotz meiner schwachen Magicool DCP 450 und den 4*180mm Phobya (@400RPM).
Trotz allem habe ich in meinem Minigehäuse 11/8er Schlauch gelegt. Damit komme ich um alle Kurven und Schlauch & Anschlüsse sind günstiger. Wer die Optik mehr mag, soll sich gerne den größeren Schlauchradius zulegen. Mein Favorit wäre dann aber eher Tubing ...
(Mein Post erinnert mich an eine qualitative Fehlerdiskussion im Protokoll )
Edit: Ups, hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viel schon physikalisch drüber diskutiert wurde. Seht meinen Post eher als Zusammenfassung. Ich versuchte mich nicht auf Zahlen festzusetzen, sondern lieber Tendenzen aufzuzeigen.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



> Die Reynoldszahl als grobes Maß für die Turbulenz ist für ein Rohr proportional zum inversen Rohrradius: Re ~ 1/r.


Nope. Die gängige Definition ist Re=L*u/v. Oder qualitativ "Trägheitskräfte/Reibungskräfte"
Hier ist L die charakteristische Länge, bei einem vollen kreisrunden Rohr der Durchmesser.
u ist eine Geschwindigkeit, typischerweise die mittlere Geschwindigkeit bei Rohrströmungen.
Und v ist die kinematische Viskosität des Fluides.
Wenn schon dann bitte Re ~ r



> Für TURBULENTE Strömungen muss man Wirbel berücksichtigen. Die  Navier-Stokes Differentialgleichung habe ich mir aber leider noch nicht  angeschaut.  Exakt lösbar wird es eh nicht mehr im Gesamtzusammenhang.


Dass dieser Gleichungssatz nicht lösbar ist gilt als unbewiesen. Die Lösbarkeit zu beweisen (in der Praxis werden sie mit unterschiedlichsten Ansätzen numerisch gelöst, unabhängig davon was die Theorie sagt) ist nach wie vor eines der Milennium-Probleme


----------



## Grestorn (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Die Wärmeabfuhr findet hauptsächlich durch den Transport des Kühlmittels und nicht durch Wärmeleitung statt.


Die Wärmeabfuhr findet NICHT durch den Transport des Kühlmittels statt! Sondern primär durch die Kühlung des Kühlmittels im Radiator. Bei hoher Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit ist das Delta der Temperatur an den Hotspots geringer (sprich, CPU und GPU erhitzen das Wasser weniger stark, weil es schneller vorbei fließt) dafür ist auch das negative Delta am Radiator entsprechend geringer. Wieviel das Gesamtsystem tatsächlich kühlen kann, liegt fast zu 100% nur am Radiator und der dort vorhandenen Kühlleistung. 

Wenn mehr als 40-50 l/h fließen ist es fast egal, wie schnell das Kühlmittel fließt. Ein höherer Durchfluss verbessert nicht die Kühlleistung, was ja auch einfach einzusehen ist.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Bei so vielen Unklarheiten hier: kennt jemand zufällig ein 1D Simulations- bzw. Auslegungstool für Wasserkühlungen? Oder muss das alles Pi*Daumen/Mondphase² mit viel Erfahrung geschätzt werden?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Aufgrund der großen Anzahl verschiedener Produkte am Markt dürfte niemand die nötigen Kapazitäten haben, um alle in Frage kommenden Bauteile für eine Simulation zu vermessen.


----------



## sho_xen (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aufgrund der großen Anzahl verschiedener Produkte am Markt dürfte niemand die nötigen Kapazitäten haben, um alle in Frage kommenden Bauteile für eine Simulation zu vermessen.




viele modelle von standartbauteilen lassen aber eine gewisse abschätzung zu denke ich. zb gibt es in matlab/simulink eine toolbox namens "carnot", mit der man sowohl thermisch als auch strömungstechnisch so eine geschichte nachbilden könnte. da könnte man dann kennwerte von herstellern eintragen, sofern man sie hat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Strömungen innerhalb der Kühler sind sehr komplex (die Wärmeausbreitung in der Kombination Heatspreader/Kühlerboden auch nicht ganz ohne), soweit ich weiß nutzen selbst die Hersteller selbst Simulationen nur für eine grobe Abschätzung und müssen die Details über Prototypen herausarbeiten. Es gibt also keine Kennwerte, erst recht keine öffentlichen.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Es braucht ja nicht zwangsläufig die exakten Kennwerte einzelner Produkte. Ich dachte da eher so an eine Grobauslegung im Sinne von: Was bringt es wenn ich die Pumpe 2 Nummern größer nehme, sollte ich CPU und GPU in Reihe schalten, welchen Einfluss hat die Reihenfolge dann auf die CPU-Temperatur, brauche ich den 480er Radi wirklich...
Aber ich gebe zu, so ein Projekt wäre recht ambitioniert, auch ohne Kennzahlen.


----------



## Duke711 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



amdahl schrieb:


> Bei so vielen Unklarheiten hier: kennt jemand zufällig ein 1D Simulations- bzw. Auslegungstool für Wasserkühlungen? Oder muss das alles Pi*Daumen/Mondphase² mit viel Erfahrung geschätzt werden?



Sowas ist in einem halben Tag (Achtung Schleichwerbung) mit Ansys gemacht und anders als die Vermutung von Torsten, kann man die Strömungsformen und Temperaturgradienten mit technisch ausreichender Genauigkeit auflösen. Sogar grafisch besser als im Feldversuch. Denn jede Stromlinie mit der Kamera zu erfassen, grenzt schon einer Unmöglichkeit. Im grafischen Plot kann man dutzende, wer zu Übertreibung neigt - hunderte Stromlinien aufzeigen lassen.

Und es werden auch nur die interessenten Teilgebiete modelliert. Also die Pumpe  ist genauso uninteressant, wie die Schläuche. Den Wärmeverlust kann man über Handarbeit ermittelt. Wer es übertreiben möchte, kann dies auch mit 1 1/2 Modellen (Achtung Schleichwerbung) Aspen Plus erschlagen.
Es werden auch nicht ganze Wärmetauscher usw. modelliert, sondern nur Teilschnitte. Beim Kühler ein Viertelschnitt und beim Wärmetauscher nur ein Halbschnitt von einem finiten Rohrsegment mit Lamellenaufsatz.

Aber zurück zum Thema, wenn man keine Kühler entwickelt will, halte ich es für eine Zeitverschwendung und es sollte eigentlich nun jede Unklarheit ausgemerzt sein.

Die eigentliche Frage vom Leserbrief:

Pro 

- Der Durchfluss steigt
- somit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Kühlern (gleichbleibender Querschnitt) 
- Die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Körper und Kühler sinkt.

Contra

- Die Temperaturdifferenz des Wassers nimmt ab
- Somit fällt die Eintrittstemperatur im Wärmetauscher
- Die mittlere logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz sinkt
- Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nimmt ab und somit verringert sich der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient
- Das Leistungspotenzial des Wärmetauschers nimmt um den fallenden Wert  der logarithmischen Temperaturdifferenz * fallenden Wert des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten ab
- Somit steigt die  Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Umgebungstemperatur.

Kann übrigens mit mathematischer Algebra ausreichend auflösen, ab wann dieser Effekt des Wärmetauschers sich negativ auswirkt. Denn bei kleineren Veränderung obliegt erstmal das Pro dem Contra.

Sowas brauch man auch nicht Ansys erschhlagen, unnötig.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



> Sowas ist in einem halben Tag (Achtung Schleichwerbung) mit Ansys gemacht


Ein parametrisiertes Modell mit dem man mal eben rumspielen kann und verschiedene Konfigurationen ausprobieren? Wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Oder was meinst du genau wenn du "Ansys" schreibst? Bin ehrlich gesagt nicht im Bilde ob die auch Tools für 1D-Auslegungen haben.


----------



## Duke711 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Google "Ansys"

1D Modelle kann man sich schenken, dann doch gleich mathematische Algebra oder DGL's per Rechner lösen. Das Carnot Modell in Simulink ist übrigens 1 1/2, aber damit kann man keine Temperaturgradienten und Strömungsformen in einen Kühler plotten, dafür brauch man dann z.B. Ansys.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ich brauche "Ansys" nicht zu googlen, ich verwende gelegentlich einige ihrer Produkte. Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## sho_xen (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Google "Ansys"
> 
> 1D Modelle kann man sich schenken, dann doch gleich mathematische Algebra oder DGL's per Rechner lösen. Das Carnot Modell in Simulink ist übrigens 1 1/2, aber damit kann man keine Temperaturgradienten und Strömungsformen in einen Kühler plotten, dafür brauch man dann z.B. Ansys.




ich nehme mal an, dass hier niemand lust drauf hat 3d-Modelle mit entsprechenden Meshs von Kühlern mit Komplexerer Geometrie zu erzeugen, es geht um Auslegung von Komponenten, Volumenströmen und Druckverlusten/Einbauten, aber es stimmt schon, man müsste erst mal an entsprechende Kennwerte der verwendeten Komponenten kommen.. daran könnte es scheitern.


----------



## amdahl (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



amdahl schrieb:


> Es braucht ja nicht zwangsläufig die exakten Kennwerte einzelner Produkte. Ich dachte da eher so an eine Grobauslegung im Sinne von: Was bringt es wenn ich die Pumpe 2 Nummern größer nehme, sollte ich CPU und GPU in Reihe schalten, welchen Einfluss hat die Reihenfolge dann auf die CPU-Temperatur, brauche ich den 480er Radi wirklich...
> Aber ich gebe zu, so ein Projekt wäre recht ambitioniert, auch ohne Kennzahlen.



Die meisten dieser Fragen werden anhand von Tests und Erfahrung ohne Hochrechnungen beantwortet. Die Antwort auf quasi alle Pumpenleistungsfragen lautet in der Praxis halt "Ja, reicht!", die Radiatorleistung ist im betrachteten (engen) Maßstab hinreichend proportional zur Querschnittsfläche und der Wassertemperatur, dass Vorhersagen zu Wassertemperatur und Kühlleistung auf wenige K genau möglich sind und das Delta T zwischen angezeigter CPU-Temperatur und der Wassertemperatur wird bei einem gegebenen Kühler stärker von der Qualität der CPU-internen Sensoren beeinflusst als von den Bedingungen des jeweiligen Systems.
Für den Alltag reichen also Faustformeln. Möchte man darüber hinaus sekundäre Aspekte wie zum Beispiel den erzielten Durchfluss vorhersagen oder die Leistung von ungetesteten Kühlkörpern und Radiatorbaureihen vorhersagen, kommt man um exakte Kennlinien (die zunächst jemand ermitteln müsste) respektive komplexe Modellation nicht herum.




Duke711 schrieb:


> Sowas ist in einem halben Tag (Achtung Schleichwerbung) mit Ansys gemacht und anders als die Vermutung von Torsten, kann man die Strömungsformen und Temperaturgradienten mit technisch ausreichender Genauigkeit auflösen. Sogar grafisch besser als im Feldversuch. Denn jede Stromlinie mit der Kamera zu erfassen, grenzt schon einer Unmöglichkeit. Im grafischen Plot kann man dutzende, wer zu Übertreibung neigt - hunderte Stromlinien aufzeigen lassen.



Ich sprach nicht von den Strömungslinien, sondern von der Kühlleistung. Natürlich gibt es Simulationssoftware für erstere, aber für die Produktion ist letztere entscheidend und die Optimierung bei CPU-Wasserkühlern spielt sich Jahren im 1/10-Kelvin-Bereich ab. Obwohl es sich rum rein deterministische Fragestellungen handelt, genügen die Simulationsergebnisse offensichtlich nicht den Anforderungen der Hersteller, so dass diese weiter mit Prototypen arbeiten. Die Wasserkühlungsbranche ist dabei übrigens kein Einzelfall. Auch Noiseblocker hat sich wegen Fehlergrößen von zum Teil über 10 Prozent von Lüftersimulationen verabschiedet und stattdessen in Rapid Prototyping investiert – das Ergebnis gilt qualitativ als marktführend.


----------



## Duke711 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Naja bezüglich der Simulation über Wasserkühler bezweifel ich mal, dass  man wegen mangelnder Genauigkeit jener Software auf Prototypen umgestiegen ist, im Einphasengebiet ist die Konvergenz deutlich besser als 1/10 Kelvin. Über den Temperaturgradienten hat man übrigens auch die Kühlleistung. 

Mal davon abgesehen, dass der größte Unsicherheitsfaktor immer noch der thermale Widerstand vom CPU-Die zum Kühlkörper ist und da ist man sehr weit von 1/10 Kelvin entfernt, die sehr ungenaue Diode mal ausser acht gelassen. Also die Aussage erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.

Bei Lüftersimulationen  ist es auch  ein anderer Umstand. kompressibles Medium. Wobei bei einer Konvergenz-Abweichung von über 10% zu zweifeln lässt, entweder bezüglich dem Anwender oder der falschen Software.
Es gibt in der Industrie genügend Vergleiche bezüglich einer Messung und Simulation. Wenn wir mal bei kompressiblen Medium bleiben, z.B.  der Luftwiderstandkoeffizient eines Fahrzeuges. Da beträgt die Abweichung beim industriellen und standardisierten SST Modell < 2%. Wem das nicht reicht kann auf das RMS Modell oder sogar auf LES (Large Eddy Simulation) - dann wird es sogar wissenschaftlich, wechseln.

Ich würde solche Unternehmen jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als Referenz sehen. Eine kompetente FEM Software ist nicht nur sehr teuer im Unterhalt (Lizenzen, Schulungen usw). Sondern erfordert auch viel an Erfahrungen - richtig defnierte Modelle, Randbedingungen usw. Da lohnt sich solch eine Anschaffung bei der Herstellung von klein Waren wie z.B. Kühlkörper oder Lüfter eher weniger. Die Maschinen zu Produktion sind sowie so vorhanden und ein Feldversuch sprengt nicht das Budget.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Naja bezüglich der Simulation über Wasserkühler bezweifel ich mal, dass  man wegen mangelnder Genauigkeit jener Software auf Prototypen umgestiegen ist, im Einphasengebiet ist die Konvergenz deutlich besser als 1/10 Kelvin. Über den Temperaturgradienten hat man übrigens auch die Kühlleistung.


Ja wenn die Simus erstmal laufen. So eine Simulation ist nämlich gar nicht mal ohne, weil über große Bereiche die Wärmeleitung (Kühlerblock) und über große Bereiche die Strömung durch den Kühlkörper berechnet werde muss und gleichzeitig hat man auf winzigen Längenskalen eine Wärmegrenzschicht und eine hydrodynamische Grenzschicht. Das ganze mit kleinskaliger Turbulenz (genau das macht ja ein gut geriffelter Kühlkörper) - was oft sogar wenn erstmal nichts über die Strömung bekannt ist Brute Force 3D Ansätze erfordert. Dazu kommen dann viele harte Übergänge und Zacken in der Geometrie durch die Lamellen die dann erstmal das ganze zu einem ill-posed problem werden lassen. D.h. man muss bei jeder Kühlrippenänderung (um die es ja geht) wieder das Simulationsgitter anpassen. Da istn neuer Kühlblockblock mit nem dahintergeschalteten Temp-Sensor schneller gedreht.


----------



## sho_xen (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Naja bezüglich der Simulation über Wasserkühler bezweifel ich mal, dass  man wegen mangelnder Genauigkeit jener Software auf Prototypen umgestiegen ist, im Einphasengebiet ist die Konvergenz deutlich besser als 1/10 Kelvin. Über den Temperaturgradienten hat man übrigens auch die Kühlleistung.



ich bin auch ein freund von simulationen, aber ohne diese mit realen experimenten abzugleichen läufts halt auch nicht immer. sonst gäbs ja auch keine windkanäle mehr, sondern nur noch simulationen. daraus kann man ableiten, dass die realen versuche halt doch immer etwas andere ergebnisse liefern, an die die simus dann angepasst werden, um dann damit rumspielen zu können. das lohnt dann vllt für ein neues auto, nen airbus etc.. aber vllt nicht mehr für nen pc-kühler.


----------



## amdahl (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Naja bezüglich der Simulation über Wasserkühler bezweifel ich mal, dass  man wegen mangelnder Genauigkeit jener Software auf Prototypen umgestiegen ist, im Einphasengebiet ist die Konvergenz deutlich besser als 1/10 Kelvin. Über den Temperaturgradienten hat man übrigens auch die Kühlleistung.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen, dass der größte Unsicherheitsfaktor immer noch der thermale Widerstand vom CPU-Die zum Kühlkörper ist und da ist man sehr weit von 1/10 Kelvin entfernt, die sehr ungenaue Diode mal ausser acht gelassen. Also die Aussage erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...



Zunächst mal: Konvergenz ist nur ein Teil im Puzzle das zur Genauigkeit einer Simulation führt. Eine auskonvergierte Lösung ist noch lange nicht genau.
Desweiteren: Die Herausforderung bei Lüftern ist nicht etwa dass Luft kompressibel ist, bei durchschnittlichen PC-Lüftern ist der Fehler den man durch die Annahme eines inkompressiblen Mediums macht deutlich kleiner als einige andere Fehlerquellen die in so einer Simulation stecken. Und auch wenn die Kompressibilität nicht mehr vernachlässigt werden kann ist das nicht die Herausforderung.
Die steckt darin dass die die Strömung turbulent ist und dass RANS-Ansätze durch den rotierenden Lüfter in der Regel ungeeignet sind. Das benötigt mindestens mal eine URANS-Rechnung mit einem sliding mesh Interface oder schlimmeres (Stichwort LES, das leistet sich aber kein Hersteller der seine Lüfter für ~10€ verkaufen will)
Wenn du ernsthaft der Meinung bist dass 10% Abweichung bei der Simulation realer Strömungsvorgänge ohne Abgleich mit Versuchen auf einen Anwenderfehler oder die falsche Wahl der Software schließen lassen sagt das nur eines: du hast vom Thema nicht so viel Ahnung wie du es darzustellen versuchst. Die von dir genannten 2% Abweichung mit einem RANS-Turbulenzmodell kommen nur durch zahlreiche Abgleiche mit Versuchen zu Stande. OOTB kann das dieser Ansatz unmöglich leisten, auch nicht wenn man auf ein Reynolds Stress Modell (deren Abkürzung übrigens nicht RMS ist) wechselt.


----------



## Duke711 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Mehr Kühlleistung mit höherem Schlauchdurchmesser? Leserbrief der Woche*

Nein die 2% Abweichung kommen durch die Genauigkeit des SST Modell Zustande. Ob nun ein Messabgleich gemacht wird oder dutzende, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Es gibt Ausahmen bei zu großen Ablösegebieten mit SST Model. Aber dafür gibt es dann andere Modelle.

Und meine Behauptung ist auch nicht gewesen, dass man einen Feldversuch komplett durch eine Simulation ersetzen könnte. 

Bezüglich des Axial Lüfter gibts es beim SST Modell eine sehr gute Übereinstimmung von Messdaten

Druck ; Abweichung nach 400 Iterationen : < 2%
LüfterKennfeld: < 2%

Hier mal ein Vergleich mit dem einfachen k-epsilion Modell, Abweichung unter 10%

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


Ein etwas komplexeres Thema als ein Axial Lüfter, ein Radial Kompressor:

Abweichung unter 5% mit dem SST Modell:

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------

